# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Trouble int Street

## alan45

Coronation Street writers have demanded an urgent meeting with ITV bosses over concerns that the network is damaging its flagship show by insisting on schedule changes and extra episodes to support reality flops.

Source: Broadcast

Its not just the writers who are angry. I'm sure most of us Corrie fans are annoyed too.

----------


## stacyefc

what do you mean?

----------


## Debs

it ois very annoying when they change the time it is on. i dont watch it all the time but i sometimes settle down and think i will watch it and then something else is on"!

----------


## Bad Wolf

you dont know if your coming or going when they change the times, and then they put 3 episodes on in one night and its corrie overlooad!!

----------


## Treacle

They started to change Brookie's times and look what happened there!

----------


## alan45

Its not so bad when they change it for something important. To change it to help boost some of these CRAP reality programs is stupid.

----------


## dddMac1

i'm not suprised that the script writers are angry they should just leave corrie where it is

----------


## dddMac1

> They started to change Brookie's times and look what happened there!


thats true

----------


## Treacle

I've said it before and I'll say it again, sadly this is on it's way out now.

----------


## Bad Wolf

it will never happen

----------


## Treacle

> it will never happen


Oh trust me it will. It's come close before  :Smile: 
There's only so long that you can flog a dead horse sadly Rach. Shame too because it's proved over the past year or so that it's NOT a dead horse only to go back to being one. It's rubbish at the moment.

----------


## alan45

> I've said it before and I'll say it again, sadly this is on it's way out now.


Not in my lifetime or yours.  :Stick Out Tongue:  

EE is liable to disappear first

----------


## dddMac1

Eastenders is likely to End first

----------


## Treacle

I disagree, EastEnders is still a soap not some ridiculous pantomime.

----------


## Bad Wolf

at least corrie remains light hearted some of the time

eastenders is all doom and gloom, no one smiles anymore

----------


## Treacle

> at least corrie remains light hearted some of the time
> 
> eastenders is all doom and gloom, no one smiles anymore


In the last episode alone (The Karaoke) dozens of people smiled.
I've just proved you wrong Rach  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bad Wolf

one off

----------


## Treacle

No not a one off even Pauline smiled when she got out of the cab at Aleesha's christening. Anyways this isn't even about my EastEnders. It's about Corrie being in trouble. It was NEVER that good anyways, it was because EE became so bad. Now EE is creeping back Corrie is looking worse  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bad Wolf

corrie combines the two really well, their writers have range and emotion

----------


## Treacle

Their drama is pretty poor. 

Don't start an EE vs Corrie war, you won't win one with me I'm afraid Rach hun. I'll go hammer and tongs at it.

----------


## Bad Wolf

corrie is just better, the acting writing and directing.  the drama involving shelly seems to be having a pretty big impact at the mo,

but we'll just have to dissagree

----------


## Treacle

Corrie WAS better and perhaps still IS but hasn't ALWAYS been and EastEnders is slowly transforming back into what it was when it was untouchable by ANY of the other soaps. Everyone I know is saying Corrie is turning into panto land and the Shelley storyline is abysmal.

----------


## Bad Wolf

how is that shelly story line abysmal?

----------


## Treacle

I'd rather see evil Trevor knock ten bells out of Amanda and Bethany Jordache or evil Trevor 2 knock ten bells out of Maureen than someone play mind games, the storyline has been going on for too long and is therefore a load of tosh. Believe you me, you might think there's a lot of fans who support the storyline but there's a lot who don't like it too. Even the critics are cottoning on now to how bad Corrie is getting, they're still slating EE but most of them last week said how Corrie was crossing the line now with characters like Cilla and Diggory who you cannot possibly care about.

----------


## Bad Wolf

> I'd rather see evil Trevor knock ten bells out of Amanda and Bethany Jordache or evil Trevor 2 knock ten bells out of Maureen than someone play mind games, the storyline has been going on for too long and is therefore a load of tosh. Believe you me, you might think there's a lot of fans who support the storyline but there's a lot who don't like it too. Even the critics are cottoning on now to how bad Corrie is getting, they're still slating EE but most of them last week said how Corrie was crossing the line now with characters like Cilla and Diggory who you cannot possibly care about.


its trying to be real!  thats what happens in real life.  mind games start first before the fists come out!  corrie are trying to show what happens so that hopefully someone will recognise whats happening in their own lives, and break the cycle before its too late

----------


## Treacle

It's a rubbish abuse storyline. The worst I've ever seen. 
Bring back rubbish Mel Hutchwright, all is forgiven if this is what I have to be subjected to  :Smile:

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think its pretty good, domestic violence doesnt just happen and is instantly forgotton about.  its good they are showning this

----------


## Treacle

It's pathetic, it's been going on for far too long. 

Debate over as far as I'm concerned.
It's offtopic, back on topic:

I feel like the schedulers are taking the pee if you ask me, moving Corrie to suit Celeb Butlins, it's a load of tosh. Mind you ITV itself could soon be facing the chop the amount of flops they've had recently. And they said Aunty Beeb was in a spot of bother, atleast it's got some programmes that are hits and not soaps. 
ITV relies too heavily on it's soaps. You can guarantee EE would be on more than 4 times a week if it was on ITV.

----------


## dddMac1

had the EE v corrie war on the BBC boards i don't want another one on here

----------


## Treacle

alan45 started off on EE.

----------


## Treacle

And then Rach had a go at EastEnders too, so I'm not taking the blame  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Trinity

Now, now children..

----------


## dddMac1

does it really matter who started it whats done is done

----------


## Treacle

I want a full apology for winding me up  :Smile:  
I am not going to stand back and let people pick holes in my Easties like Zebra's round a dead carcus, nah it's not on. This was a Corrie thread and I stuck to talking about Corrie.

----------


## Meh

Corrie won't be axed. Its almost a national institution. 

As for storylines - not all storylines appeal to all people. Personally, I think shannis and molfie are absolutely dire storylines which is one of the reasons I don't watch much EE these days whereas the Shelley storyline is more realistic. Domestic violence doesn't run a course of a few weeks - for some its never ending.

----------


## Treacle

> Corrie won't be axed. Its almost a national institution. 
> 
> As for storylines - not all storylines appeal to all people. Personally, I think shannis and molfie are absolutely dire storylines which is one of the reasons I don't watch much EE these days whereas the Shelley storyline is more realistic. Domestic violence doesn't run a course of a few weeks - for some its never ending.


In that case I beg to differ with you as well Corrie has come close to the axe before during it's bad decade (the 90's).

----------


## Bad Wolf

exactly, if you dont like something then dont watch it, but it makes me angry when folk whinge about story lines that are trying to highlight a social problem such as domestic violence we are all faced with

----------


## Treacle

I am annoyed and upset that people are even slating my Easties in a thread about Corrie  :Sad: 

Excuse me while I go and have a cry because I'm so bothered  :Big Grin: 

It's not about that Rach it's about the mental abuse, it's a borefest.

----------


## Bad Wolf

its about domestic violence- it takes all shapes, things are going to get a lot worse for shelly, they have brought her mother back to prove that familes are friends are powerless to help until she sees it her self

----------


## Treacle

You like it, I don't  :Smile:  That's fair?

----------


## dddMac1

the only thing i said was that EE is likely to end first is cause corrie is the longest running soap on tv been started 46 years ago and it goes from Strength to strength i was not saying it was Better than EE i swear

----------


## Bad Wolf

fine

----------


## Bad Wolf

> the only thing i said was that EE is likely to end first is cause corrie is the longest running soap on tv been started 46 years ago and it goes from Strength to strength i was not saying it was Better than EE i swear


its really not your fault--- promise

----------


## Treacle

That proves nothing, Corrie wasn't even a proper soap in  the 1960's, it was the 70's when it really started to take off, and it doesn't go from strength to strength just like EE it's had bad years.

----------


## Trinity

I prefer Emmerdale myself :Angel:

----------


## Treacle

> I prefer Emmerdale myself


Really? I don't see the attraction myself.

----------


## dddMac1

oh please we are not going to start a debate on what is the best and worst soap

----------


## Bad Wolf

no we are not

----------


## Treacle

I'll win so there's no point lol  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I'm in a bad mood today so I could flip my top at anything including the computer. If I'm not on for a few days the computers ended up taking flying lessons through the window! 

Grrrrr, I'm like a bulldog when I get going.

Sorry if I came across as being a bit of a cow here today.
You have my sincere apologies but I'm not apologising for being an EE fan just coming across as being childish and mad  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

> Everyone I know is saying Corrie is turning into panto land and the Shelley storyline is abysmal.


You should widen your circle of friends  :Big Grin:  

Actually the Shelley storyline is being handled fantastically. As I have said before on another thread I know a person who exactly the same thing is happening to. Its not a quick storyline but her 'abuse' has been building up slowly over the last couple of years.

However just to prove I am not being biased and want to start an EE v Corrie War. I want to put on record that I thought the Little Mo/ Trevor storline was brilliant/ Just a pity how they have ruined her character.

However WQ we will have to agree to differ on this one.

----------


## Treacle

> You should widen your circle of friends  
> 
> Actually the Shelley storyline is being handled fantastically. As I have said before on another thread I know a person who exactly the same thing is happening to. Its not a quick storyline but her 'abuse' has been building up slowly over the last couple of years.
> 
> However just to prove I am not being biased and want to start an EE v Corrie War. I want to put on record that I thought the Little Mo/ Trevor storline was brilliant/ Just a pity how they have ruined her character.
> 
> However WQ we will have to agree to differ on this one.


I cannot believe you're saying something good about EastEnders but it's nice that you are.
I prefer those kind of abusive storylines personally, this one has been acted good and I believe the situation but I don't like the length of it and it's becoming boring.

----------


## alan45

> I cannot believe you're saying something good about EastEnders but it's nice that you are.
> I prefer those kind of abusive storylines personally, this one has been acted good and I believe the situation but I don't like the length of it and it's becoming boring.


WQ I used to be a real EE Fan even going as far as taping it when I went on hols (now how sad is that) But over the last few years it has become atrocious with its PC storylines and ill thought out plots. I really do hope it comes good again back to its glory days. I feel it is trying to cater for a younger audience now, so maybe Im just too old.

----------


## Treacle

It's okay in some area's, I'll give it to the end of the year and see all these developments they have planned before I decide whether to go on watching. I wouldn't be loyal if I gave up now.

----------

